# Anyone over 40 had PRP ovarian rejuvenation or stem cell treatment



## berkshiregirl (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello Ladies, 

I have just joined, I am 40, never got pregnant, had open myomectomy, my AMH is 0.1 and FSH is 25.
With no luck on IVF, I am looking into  other option as last try. 

If anyone over 40 had PRP ovarian rejuvenation or Stem cell treatment please let me know if this works and which Clinic is best. 

Thank you for your time and help on this.

Berkshiregirl


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi and welcome. I can't help with personal experiences, sorry. I only know that my clinic does ovarian rejuvenation, but I don't know their stats. Good luck


----------



## Mikkie (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi which is your clinic?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Invicta clinics Gdansk (Poland) Hope this helps


----------



## Lpatz (3 mo ago)

berkshiregirl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have just joined, I am 40, never got pregnant, had open myomectomy, my AMH is 0.1 and FSH is 25.
> With no luck on IVF, I am looking into other option as last try.
> ...


Hi! I know this is an old thread - but I was wondering if you went though with the PRP, and what your experience was if so?


----------



## berkshiregirl (Jun 21, 2019)

Lpatz said:


> Hi! I know this is an old thread - but I was wondering if you went though with the PRP, and what your experience was if so?


hi, I did go through PRP, had ivf which resulted in retrieval of 2 eggs which did not fertilised. the benefit lasted only six months and after than back to reality... no money to fund another ivf cycle then covid happened


----------



## Lpatz (3 mo ago)

berkshiregirl said:


> hi, I did go through PRP, had ivf which resulted in retrieval of 2 eggs which did not fertilised. the benefit lasted only six months and after than back to reality... no money to fund another ivf cycle then covid happened


Thanks for replying - and I'm sorry to hear it didn't work out for you. I also got caught up in the covid holding pattern. Which, given my age, was ****ty timing!! Actually... just read your reply properly, hadn't realised the benefit was six months. That really sucks (


----------

